# statische variablen und methode



## kostonstyle (3. Mai 2007)

hallo miteinander
könnte mir bitte jemand erklären, was statische variablen und methoden sind und wann diese gebraucht werden?
habe schon im internet danach gesucht aber leider nichts verständliches gefunden :-(

gruss kostonstyle


----------



## schalentier (3. Mai 2007)

Wie du hast es nicht gefunden??

Erster Link bei google: "statische variablen java"

http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel6/javainsel_06_003.htm


----------



## Der Müde Joe (3. Mai 2007)

http://www.teialehrbuch.de/Kostenlose-Kurse/JAVA/6604-Klassenvariablen-und-Klassenmethoden.html


----------



## Leroy42 (3. Mai 2007)

Um die Liste zu komplettieren:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic48444_statische-variablen-methode.html


----------

